# 在和你接吻时，能变得坚实



## Sarah Anaïs

我在翻译多多的诗， 看不懂这个句子：在和你接吻时，能变得坚实

谢谢你们。

苏杭 SA


----------



## xiaolijie

在和你接吻时，... =
When we're kissing,... 
When I'm kissing you,...


----------



## viajero_canjeado

When we kiss...
能變得堅實: I become solid and real.


----------



## Sarah Anaïs

thanks to both of you.
SA


----------



## BODYholic

Sarah Anaïs said:


> 能变得坚实


太那个了吧！
原文也如此吗？


----------



## swim4life

Well, I’m a little bit getting off the topic, but I googled this sentence and found the original context. To be honest, as a native speaker of Chinese, I don’t understand the entire poem. It doesn’t make any sense for the non-native to translate the Chinese poem for which even most Chinese don’t understand. I mean if you want to learn Chinese, you’ll have to learn the good, natural and plain Chinese. Don’t spend time and waste time on the Chinese expressions that nobody understands and nobody uses…


----------



## viajero_canjeado

swim4life said:


> To be honest, as a native speaker of Chinese, I don’t understand the entire poem. It doesn’t make any sense for the non-native to translate the Chinese poem for which even most Chinese don’t understand. I mean if you want to learn Chinese, you’ll have to learn the good, natural and plain Chinese. Don’t spend time and waste time on the Chinese expressions that nobody understands and nobody uses…



I see what you mean about not wasting time on useless Chinese, but when it comes to poetry, maybe an exception is warranted. Not understanding a poem's contents at first glance is 蠻正常的  Few people understand and no one uses classical Chinese (or Olde English), but it's still worth learning, to some people.


----------



## xiaolijie

BODYholic said:


> 太那个了吧！
> 原文也如此吗？


Yes, and here is the next line for your further enjoyment:
还有一根舌头，能够作打开葡萄酒瓶的螺旋锥


----------



## swim4life

viajero_canjeado said:


> Not understanding an entire poem is par for the course. That's just part of studying poetry. Few people understand and no one uses classical Chinese, but it's still worth learning, wouldn't you agree?


You have a point there VC. It's okay to translate and learn classical Chinese poetry if you are an advanced Chinese learner/translator,but it's not the case if you are still in your early stage of learning Chinese. 

By the way, this sentence is from a mordern Chinese poetry--I do understand each sentence in this poetry grammatically, but when I put all sentences together I don't understand what the author is talking about. Maybe that's the way mordern Chinese peotry is...it's always sort of sleep talking for me...


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Haha, you caught me before I changed my post! I should give that poem a quick read to get a better idea what you mean. Would you mind providing a link?

Honestly, some poems I've read don't make sense at all to me (though sometimes that changes after digesting it awhile, or then again sometimes the most important effect of the poem isn't making sense but imparting a deep and visceral feeling), but I guess they can be compared to abstract art like Picasso's: their meaning isn't immediately obvious, but it's there, underneath, for those willing to search for it. 而且很有可能感決到這種藝術的意義之過程是因人而異。


----------



## Lamb67

而且很有可能感觉（決）到這種藝術的意義之過程是因人而異 =欣赏艺术的角度因人而異。
yes, the poem has a lot of sexual connotations even though I have not read all of it.


----------



## xiaolijie

Lamb67 said:


> yes, the poem has a lot of sexual connotations even though I have not read all of it.


That sounds exciting! Yes, I'd like to see an explicit translation of the poem, pleeeasee!!!


----------



## Lamb67

能变得坚实=erection 还有一根舌头=penis，能够作打开葡萄酒瓶(vagina)的螺旋锥(again penis).
还有两粒橄榄,any connotations about these two olives?  I have no clue here.I posted  before reading all of it for once.
So I am running a higher and higher risk of being wrong now.


Starting part:
是失业的锁匠们最先把你望到
当你飞翔的臀部穿过苹果树影
一个厨师阴沉的脸，转向田野
当舌头们跪着，渐渐跪成同一个方向 
I am wondering how our OP deals with this beggining part of that poem, which sounds very difficult to me now. I cann't find any more sexy stuff after reading through it.


----------



## BODYholic

Lamb67 said:


> 还有两粒橄榄,any connotations about these two olives?  I have no clue here.


都画出肠了，酱还不懂吗？
就那俩颗呀！

（再谈下去就成了玉蒲团和金瓶梅的综合版了）^_^"


----------



## catherine1999

The words sound odd if were in general case. But in a poem, I don't know. The part really comfusing is the phrase "坚实". Lots of people won't be sure about its meaning without referring themselves to dicts first.I looked up it in a dictionary,turned out it's like 坚固+结实(solid,firm,strong).It might be fine if says "The foundation is 坚实"."The building is 坚实".But a human when kissing, became 坚实, we may wonder he became 坚实 mentally or physically.Of course human beings when kissing each other,their bodies won't become solider,stronger.So it may be his soul or heart become stronger.However as far as I am concern there're many options better than 坚实 that at least sounds much natural and understandable to most people.Nevertheless if the poem dictates people have to go through a roundabout way to get its subtle meanings.


----------



## BODYholic

catherine1999 said:


> Of course human beings when kissing each other,their bodies won't become solider,stronger.


Let me assume that you speaking on behalf of the fairer sex.


----------



## Sarah Anaïs

Happy to see that 多多's poem are so exiting (in every sense of the word)

  Swim4life I have to tell you that I'm not a Chinese beginner; I'm not such a masochist. And I totally disagree with you: poetry IS interesting. Even if you do not understand everything, it is even more interesting when it is so. You should know that in China, poetry has almost always been used to point out society and government failures. 

  Now I must admit that in 多多's case, it has not much to do with political poetry. It is a dreamlike language. He plays with the characters, combines them in to new words like 坚实 for example.

  Thank you everyone for your interpretations, my point of view is that every body understand what they want, that is what I like about poetry. 



SA


----------



## bamboobanga

“和你接吻时，我硬了。” 

*f-ing dead*..


----------



## Sarah Anaïs

Lamb67 said:


> 能变得坚实=erection 还有一根舌头=penis，能够作打开葡萄酒瓶(vagina)的螺旋锥(again penis).
> 还有两粒橄榄,any connotations about these two olives?  I have no clue here.I posted  before reading all of it for once.
> So I am running a higher and higher risk of being wrong now.



Well about the 粒橄... could be bollocks... small ones... or ovaries... wich would be apropriat because the poet seems to have problemes with women...


----------



## bamboobanga

橄榄 are tits.  http://i45.tinypic.com/2wgdw04.gif


----------



## Lamb67

the same blogger commented :想要的锁不住 或者不想要的能锁住。多多有两首‘没有’-一个题目，用词多一样的诗歌。 最要命的是‘拒绝诠释’，‘让语言说话’。
Unable to interpret and let the language speak for themselves.


----------

